# Hay tedder question..



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anybody here, used or own the newer Pequea TT4000 tedder? I recently bought one and to be honest the thing LOOKS like it is built like a tank, but....lol, I have had two breakdowns with it and wanted to compare some notes. TIA Mike


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

I never looked at a pequea I don't even have a dealer close to me just Kuhn and krone and krone didn't return any calls even after I talked to them at three shows so I bought a Kuhn GF7802 and am happy with it, the dealer let me look at it at his field days and would let the driver do anything we wanted to try like rake around corners, double, single anything, excellent dealer in Kalona Iowa, Helmuth Repair Inc. Everybody told me that the drive line and the rotor arms (the strength of the arm) is what you compare. What problems have you had with the pequea?


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

when lowering it into position for field work (all hyd.) Supposedly the bushings inside the outer rotor shaft go and score the main shaft forcing it to bind up and bend the shaft. One side went earlier this year and the other one went on me saturday. Other than that, the tedder is built. I know that is an oxymoron, but side by side with the Kuhn, there is not a lick of comparison. It is easily twice the tedder. The only difference yours is running!! LOL I am working with Pequea now, we are going to try a plastic bushing instead. Guess I am the guineau pig


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

I looked at one on the internet and you have u-joints between the rotor sections where I have finger joints, I wonder if something is off center when flexing as it is running, it sounds like it could be a major problem, I hope you get it worked out, there is nothing more frustrating than something breaking when you are using it and it isn't your fault!!!!!!


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

even more frustrating when you have 1200 bales of nice timothy on the ground and rain in the forecast!! It is actually a CV joint, you could run it in the transport mode, why would you is the real question! Those fingers scared me, but they do work


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

they have used those fingers for a long time, this dealer told me thats all they have seen on tedders, they had a gear box go right off the get go on one machine,they gave a loaner til it got fixed, no blown tires yet, only damage is from other machinery in the machine shed or hitting a hole or washout to fast, a few teeth broken, I wish I had bought one sooner but I looked at the money instead of the quality of hay and the speed of helping it dry, like now I have over 5 inches of rain in the last 4 days and more tonight I can't even walk in my fields, all will be tedded to help dry when I get going.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah we do not have it that bad (yet) but it has still been a rough go of haying with exception of this past week. You do a lot of hay?


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

I lost about 75 acres to winter kill left me with 40 alfalfa and 45 alfalfa/orchard grass and a 4 acre point of orchard grass . then I have been doing some custom mowing and baling that got cut down mainly big squares, some guys sold cattle when corn hit $5 last fall and more will go this fall if rumors hold true. Milk isn't good enough for the dairy with imputs so it is making it interesting trying to come out going in the hole. winter kill screws up your rotation for a couple years so maybe the markets will straighten out by then


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

thats still a decent amount of hay ground to cover in a timely manner, even without 5 inches of rain. We do about 365 acres twice a year. We have a big difference in variety of hay, but still try to lean towards timothy/alfalfa, and timothy and perrenial ryegrass for the horse market.


----------



## Tamara in TN (Jul 29, 2008)

> Hayboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody here, used or own the newer Pequea TT4000 tedder? I recently bought one and to be honest the thing LOOKS like it is built like a tank, but....lol, I have had two breakdowns with it and wanted to compare some notes. TIA Mike


 ours is s 50 foot Krone...we had to have a different tires than what she was sent here with...other than that she is SWWEEEETTTT!!







never heard of Pequea....but then again I don't get out much









Tamara in TN


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have not used one of their rotary rakes but I did buy a new tedder from them. I will be honest and say I have a few problems, but it was more of winter storage mistake from the dealers and Pequea stood right in their and backed up everything with their service. if the rake is built like the tedder I would not hesitate one second.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have not used one of their rotary rakes but I did buy a new tedder from them. I will be honest and say I have a few problems, but it was more of winter storage mistake from the dealers and Pequea stood right in their and backed up everything with their service. if the rake is built like the tedder I would not hesitate one second.


----------



## Va_plowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I also recommend Krone. They are built really tough. I like the way the arms bolt into the basket also better than the Kuhn. If you have ever broke the bolt off one of the Kuhn arms, you know what I;m talking about. I have worked on getting those bolts out for hours at a time before. The Krone has a plate that helps hold the arms steadier. Looks like a better setup IMO.


----------



## expensive hobby (Feb 16, 2010)

the krone 4 basket picks up 18 ft comared to the kuhn is a little over 16 i believe,krone workes well with 10 foot discbine rows spread out,roughly same price in canada


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Hayboy1 said:


> thats still a decent amount of hay ground to cover in a timely manner, even without 5 inches of rain. We do about 365 acres twice a year. We have a big difference in variety of hay, but still try to lean towards timothy/alfalfa, and timothy and perrenial ryegrass for the horse market.


I wonder if I was talking to you on the CB a few months ago. We were headed east on I-90 just west of Albany. I think you had a white truck....maybe pulling a dump box?


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

rank said:


> I wonder if I was talking to you on the CB a few months ago. We were headed east on I-90 just west of Albany. I think you had a white truck....maybe pulling a dump box?


Nah Wasn't me Rank, Although I do travel I-90 often, never have a big truck unless we lease it. I actually thought I bought a few semi loads from you this past spring of mulch and straw. You don't have a place in CT do you?


----------

